# Islamic new year



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Hey!

Does anyone know when Islamic new year is set to be, and if it falls on a weekday will it be a public holiday?

Thanks


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

i just checked it yesterday... hopefully 27th November 
gulfnews : Prayer timings


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

nm62 said:


> i just checked it yesterday... hopefully 27th November
> gulfnews : Prayer timings



Woohoo!! Thanks :-D


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, It should be public holiday.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

As far as i know UAE (especially Dubai Government) after recession... 
they will declare Friday/Saturday as a public holiday...
It all depends on moon... and UAE government's mood 

they cannot afford to close stock market...when the rest of the world is operating...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Last year they kind of rolled the New Year and National Day into one as far as the days off were concerned I expect the same this year. I am guessing Dec 1 will be holiday for all, and public sector types may get the 30th off also. Doubtful anything the week before. But one never knows.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> Last year they kind of rolled the New Year and National Day into one as far as the days off were concerned I expect the same this year. I am guessing Dec 1 will be holiday for all, and public sector types may get the 30th off also. Doubtful anything the week before. But one never knows.


So when do you reckon we willofficially be told what is going on..? I really can't get my head around this whole 'days off but we dont tell you until the day before because we don't know when it is thing'.

Thanks again :confused2:


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

gracie_23 said:


> *I really can't get my head around this whole 'days off but we dont tell you until the day before because we don't know when it is thing'.*


Welcome to the UAE :frusty:


----------



## MissMasi (Nov 15, 2011)

i cant wait for another day offs


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Birth of a new crescent is expected 


on 26th november (saturday) (that is 5 :35 in the evening of 25 th november) 


or 27th november (Sunday)... (that is 5: 35 in the evening of 26 th november)


if moon is not sighted on 25th is it is obvious to have it on 26th...


I know that they will give Friday or Saturday as a off day...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

nm62 said:


> I know that they will give* Friday* or Saturday as a off day...


The genorousity knows no bounds


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

nm62 said:


> I know that they will give Friday or Saturday as a off day...


But surely they have to give the ACTUAL new years day as the day off no..? no metter what day it falls on?

so i guess we wont know until sunset of 25th?:boxing:


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

gracie_23 said:


> But surely they have to give the ACTUAL new years day as the day off no..? no metter what day it falls on?
> 
> so i guess we wont know until sunset of 25th?:boxing:


Pretty sure last year they did not. Just announced that it will be celebrated along with National Day. I don't think it is really a big holiday, not like an Eid. I would be surprised if there is a holiday the last week of November. But at absolute minimum Dec 1 will be a holiday and seeing as this is the big 40 year celebration either Thur or Sunday seems like a good bet. But no way they announce anything before Nov. 23 or so.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> Pretty sure last year they did not. Just announced that it will be celebrated along with National Day. I don't think it is really a big holiday, not like an Eid. I would be surprised if there is a holiday the last week of November. But at absolute minimum Dec 1 will be a holiday and seeing as this is the big 40 year celebration either Thur or Sunday seems like a good bet. But no way they announce anything before Nov. 23 or so.


Why will 1st December be a holiday? National Day is 2nd December.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Why will 1st December be a holiday? National Day is 2nd December.


There will be an extended holiday to honor National Day, at least a three day weekend. Obviously this is all up to HH and I don't have a say in the matter, but I would be shocked if at least Thur was not a holiday and with it being the 40 year celebration Wednesday or Sunday would not surprise me.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

All these people getting excited about what days off they will get.

Take your normal Friday and get back to the office, you work dodging skivers


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm hearing rumors in Abu Dhabi that the whole week of 4th to 8th Dec will be declared a public holiday to celebrate the 40th National Day and Islamic New Year. Don't know if there's any truth in it but apparently the public sector were in uproar that they didn't get a full week off for Eid...


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Sparkysair said:


> I'm hearing rumors in Abu Dhabi that the whole week of 4th to 8th Dec will be declared a public holiday to celebrate the 40th National Day and Islamic New Year. Don't know if there's any truth in it but apparently the public sector were in uproar that they didn't get a full week off for Eid...


ooooohh rumours from where...? That is a bit rediculous to have a longer public holiday for a national day than a huge religious period... although i'm not complaining...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The rumor was that Eid wasnt a full week only because National Day would be more than normal: so i wouldnt be surprised to see a full Thu-Sunday.

Now of course if people expect a full week, it will be a bit too much


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We're getting Sunday, 27th November off  I love my company!!


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Islamic new year is either on 26th November (Saturday) or 27th November (Sunday)...
It is considered good to cook sweets in our home on 1st Muharram (New year)... 

they generally give a press release after Isha prayers that is around 7 pm or 
if you are so desperate in knowing than watch emirates news on One TV at 8 :30 pm. 

UAE government looks into the commercial part of it and declare a holiday whenever they feel is good to have a off day... 

UAE National day is on 2nd December (Friday)... 
They generally give 2 days off to private sector 
and 3 days off to Public sector (including Schools)....

I remember in September sh. Mohammed said during elections...
they are celebrating 40 days national day starting from 
24th October since United Nation came in to existence.... 

When a Islamic new year starts (the first 40 days are also considered for mourn by Shia Muslims--- I am a Sunni)... 

Most of the UAE emarati's (Irani origin are shia).... 
they go into the mosque wearing black dresses and mourn on the death of a leader... I do not do all this... thought the month has a lot of importance.... 

Generally Muslims do not get married for these 40 days... Hotel industry becomes cheaper...

Dubai Shopping festival will only start once these 40 days are over... 5th January 2012...

RUMOURS: 9-10th Muharram (4th or 5 th December 2011) are the days when the Muslim leader died... Shia's might take off by themselves like they do every year....
Abu Dhabi royal family along with majority of abu dhabi is Shia (unofficial Note) 


And you people want celebrations  :boxing:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We want the Public Holiday, not the celebrations....big difference.

This might be a shocker but not all of us are Muslims but we do appreciate the day off.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

NM, I have lived here for nearly fourteen years and never had two days off for National Day unless it fell over a Friday and Saturday ! Extra days this year, now that would be nice....


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

BedouGirl said:


> NM, I have lived here for nearly fourteen years and never had two days off for National Day unless it fell over a Friday and Saturday ! Extra days this year, now that would be nice....



hehehe sorry to disappoint you but even i am not expecting them to give any extra holiday this... 
but they normally use to give 2-3 days holiday before recession...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Cutbacks on public holidays, now the recession has really hit Dubai haha!


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

BedouGirl said:


> Cutbacks on public holidays, now the recession has really hit Dubai haha!


lols


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

UAE national day main event to be held on 1st December (Thursday) 2011...

Celebration on 1st December | Newzglobe.com


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As it (Islamic New year) is a religious holiday there will be a dry night. It will be a dry night will be from 6pm on Saturday the 26th until 7pm on Sunday 27th Nov.

It should be on the Fridat night, but apparently the hoteliers asked to get it moved because they lose too much business...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Amazing how religion can be altered in the name of business. Shows where the priorities lie eh?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Amazing how religion can be altered in the name of business. Shows where the priorities lie eh?


Have you noticed how it happens more often these days too?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Unfortunately God can't protect a country from recession or debt so you gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> As it (Islamic New year) is a religious holiday there will be a dry night. It will be a dry night will be from 6pm on Saturday the 26th until 7pm on Sunday 27th Nov.
> 
> It should be on the Fridat night, but apparently the hoteliers asked to get it moved because they lose too much business...


Thanks for the info :clap2:, but where do you get this info from..? I have been searching and searching for any possible info on this new year/UAE national day period.. (have friends visiting that weekend so fairly essential in my books to know when/if any days off and dry days etc)!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gracie_23 said:


> Thanks for the info :clap2:, but where do you get this info from..? I have been searching and searching for any possible info on this new year/UAE national day period.. (have friends visiting that weekend so fairly essential in my books to know when/if any days off and dry days etc)!


By knowing the right people 

You really can't expect to know exact dates of any religious holiday very far ahead, as you need to wait for a government/municipality announcement. That's just the way it is around these parts.

National day is always on 2nd December and is not a religious holiday so is not dry. There are only a handful of dry days each year.


----------



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

The Fairmont in Abu Dhabi is saying that Abu Dhabi will be dry from 6pm Friday to 6pm Saturday.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

You really have to wait for the official declaration to be 100% sure, but my club/bar manager friends in Dubai are telling me the same thing that Elphaba posted.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Is the holiday declared for Saturday 26th or it's just speculation ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Confused am I. It will be dry from sunset on Saturday but the holiday will be declared for Saturday and not Sunday? And are we getting a day off on 1st or are they just going to celebrate around us? Incidentally, I am sure I can remember exclusion zones for being dry in the past, such as the old Exiles Club, when dates clashed with such events as the 7s.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Confused am I. It will be dry from sunset on Saturday but the holiday will be declared for Saturday and not Sunday? And are we getting a day off on 1st or are they just going to celebrate around us? Incidentally, I am sure I can remember exclusion zones for being dry in the past, such as the old Exiles Club, when dates clashed with such events as the 7s.


We just have to wait until the official declaration of evreything.. which by the sounds of it wont be until 23rd/24th earliest. Then we'll be told when the dry period is and the day off (if any) for definate.

Until then, we hope.. :ranger:


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got an SMS from etisalat....
Enjoy off peak rate on 26th January 2011 blah blah....

I assume 26th saturday is a holiday....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Had an e-mail from work today. Saturday is off for us


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hotels are definitely dry Saturday night to Sunday night. Still no announcement in the news but Etisalat is giving cheap calls on Saturday.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Holiday now announced 

gulfnews : Holidays in UAE merged for National Day


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

One day is better than none.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Holiday now announced
> 
> gulfnews : Holidays in UAE merged for National Day



In other words they cannot afford a dry day on week end...

National day on a friday will end up to be a flop event so they gave Thursday as the main celebration day...

As i previously said...It is an unwritten law that government sector gets 3 day holiday and private sector gets 2 day holiday.... 

...but in March 2009 (peak of recession)... they passed a Labour law if a public holiday falls on week end they do not compensate that day... :confused2:

whatever lets enjoy what ever comes in hour lap...


----------



## Afnan (Nov 17, 2011)

Thursday 1 Dec is the official holiday.


----------

